# Cool Idea for iCal...



## Mario8672 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Wouldn't it be cool if iCal could put little desktop-sized icons on the desktop as either the Days, Weeks, or Months event notices. *

I and most of the people I know who use Mac OS X pretty much all make TextEdit files, name them the title of the event and put the details as text in the file.

It'd be a cool way for Mac OS X's apps to work together more


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Sep 5, 2009)

It would be nice.  Hm.......


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2009)

I would be happy if i could just customize/increase the font size so that i do not have to squint to read the calender - what a peice of crap!!!!  ::evil::


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 7, 2009)

g/re/p said:


> I would be happy if i could just customize/increase the font size so that i do not have to squint to read the calender - what a peice of crap!!!!  ::evil::


Take that sneaky RickRoll out of your sig!


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2009)

mario8672 said:


> take that sneaky rickroll out of your sig!


lol!


----------

